# The seed of Abraham



## AV1611 (May 11, 2007)

Is the nation of Israel a seed of Abraham or is Hoeksema correct when he states that the Jews as such were never the people of God?


----------



## yeutter (May 11, 2007)

I have read a lot of Hoeksema and forgot he said that. Where did he write it?


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like IDS.org.


----------



## reformedman (May 11, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Hoeksema. If the Jews were saved in any other way than the way Abraham and all other believers were saved, then there are two methods for salvation. 

Therefore, I believe you can be a Jew of any calibur or type, or non Jew; the point is, it doesn't matter, it's still only by election that a man is saved and called to believe on the promised one, as saviour.


----------



## AV1611 (May 11, 2007)

yeutter said:


> I have read a lot of Hoeksema and forgot he said that. Where did he write it?



In http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_7.html where he states "The Jews never were the seed of Abraham."


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 11, 2007)

He obviously distinguishes between the physical seed of Abraham and the spiritual seed of Abraham. Jews were the former but not necessarily the latter. (Romans 9:6,7)


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> He obviously distinguishes between the physical seed of Abraham and the spiritual seed of Abraham. Jews were the former but not necessarily the latter. (Romans 9:6,7)



Isn't that a baptistic view?


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 11, 2007)

JM said:


> Isn't that a baptistic view?



How so?


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> How so?



Well, Baptists baptize based on profession not physical seed.


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2007)

> it's still only by election that a man is saved



No one is saved by election. Election is God's sovereign choice of who will be saved. We are saved by grace through faith..._sola gratia, sola fide_.

[bible]Ephesians 2:8[/bible]

...and this made possible by the blood of Christ.


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2007)

JM said:


> Isn't that a baptistic view?



Jason - there really isn't such a thing. Baptists have a wide range of beliefs. Classical dispensationalists would have a different view than Reformed Baptists.


----------



## JM (May 11, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Jason - there really isn't such a thing. Baptists have a wide range of beliefs. Classical dispensationalists would have a different view than Reformed Baptists.



Wouldn't the dispensational view be consider the dispensational view?


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 11, 2007)

JM said:


> Well, Baptists baptize based on profession not physical seed.



Baptism, like circumcision, is based on covenant promises, not merely on profession or being physical seed. Abraham's entire household was circumcised, not just his physical sons. And so entire households in Acts were baptized as well.


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2007)

JM said:


> Wouldn't the dispensational view be consider the dispensational view?



Huh?


----------

